# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  A few cool photos

## kaberle_15

I have a few nice pictures I have saved and I'm going to share them with you

----------


## kaberle_15

more

----------


## kaberle_15

few more

----------


## kaberle_15

.....

----------


## kaberle_15

....

----------


## kaberle_15

....

----------


## kaberle_15

last ones for now

----------


## takedownII

cool pics man!

----------


## lpicken

All fake. 100% photoshopped. J/K! Great photos except for the one of Arnold doing his best impression of a Calvin Klien ad!

----------


## FranKieC

Great post

Everytime I see a pic of Flex I get so pissed off. IMO he was the best! It's a shame he never won Mr.O

----------


## Renesis

Dude the Lee Priest one is sick!!! Being that im only 1-2''s taller than him gives me hope of looking similar  :Big Grin:  His arms are like tree trunks look at those forearms!

----------


## S.P.G

id like to see more or of ruhl in the off season fvck he's huge !!!!

----------


## kaberle_15

Ruhl

----------


## Big

Thanks for the pics man

----------


## kaberle_15

> Thanks for the pics man


I've just been collecting a bunch for a while and I thought the pictures of pro's section needed more pictures! Everyone is welcome to add.

----------


## maxiimus

awesome pics thanks for the share  :Smilie:

----------


## pepperoni

the flex pic in your first post is my favourite ever. good pics man.

and my god if that joel stubbs back pic is real, that is insane.

----------


## skank

Yeah, those were some excellent pics. Thanks!

----------


## kaberle_15

This dude Armin Scholz is pretty massive too

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

Man, some of them don't even look human!!  :LOL:

----------


## fred9

thanks for the pics..
the back of joel stubbs is just incredible

----------


## thetank

wicked pics man thanks..haha that modeling pic of skinny arnold lounging in his blue jeans is hilaaarious.
and goddamn is ruhl ever a beast. if anyone has yet to see his video check it out, its ****in wicked.

----------


## kaberle_15

Vic's lookin big, from this month

----------


## number twelve

these are awesome keep em comin bro

----------


## K.Biz

crazyyy, i wanna be vics size. damnit!  :LOL:

----------


## kaberle_15

Ahhhhnold

----------


## kaberle_15

If I ever need any inspiration I look at this guy

----------


## kaberle_15

Some more cool ones

----------


## kaberle_15

My favorite

----------


## Big Man Ati

DAMN, those guys are huge!

----------


## GGallin



----------


## S.P.G

fuvking mad ^^^^^^^^^ REAR DELT

----------


## kaberle_15

I like the backstage pic and Wolf is looking great

----------


## kaberle_15

I would like to see Ronnie in the ring

----------


## Squatman51

wow what age was arnold in that pic where hes wearing jeans

----------


## kaberle_15

> wow what age was arnold in that pic where hes wearing jeans


I'm not sure, could be in his 30's?

----------


## GGallin

30's Really, He Doesnt Look That Buff There.

----------


## kaberle_15

He was layin off the juice

----------


## naturalsux

> If I ever need any inspiration I look at this guy


very inspirational!

----------


## therecanonlybe1

> more


that one of arnold in jeans does not look real

----------


## Mista Massive

wow,

wow is all i can say

----------


## thetank

look at those delts what the ****?!?!?!?!!?! looks like a titlewave of muscle is going to knock him over or something. thats nuts. again thanks for the pics

----------


## GGallin

Who is that

----------


## Rotary

> look at those delts what the ****?!?!?!?!!?! looks like a titlewave of muscle is going to knock him over or something. thats nuts. again thanks for the pics


WTF ! What is that ?  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

they are some pretty sick pics bro! I especially like the one of coleman with the giant herpe on his lip! _Real attractive Mr. O!_

----------


## Timm1704

which pic is that? i dont see no herpes!

----------


## kaberle_15

few more for tonight

----------


## Big

Lots of motivation in these pics.

----------


## kaberle_15

....

----------


## kaberle_15

Some cuties for you too  :Aajack:

----------


## thetank

uh....wow. if that chick was squatting in that top in my gym my workout would be over.

----------


## thetank

> Who is that


its dennis wolf. an absolute beeeaaast.

----------


## Amorphic

Flex still seems to have the most asthetically pleasing physique ever.

----------


## Amorphic

> uh....wow. if that chick was squatting in that top in my gym my workout would be over.


I thought the exact same thing.

----------


## kaberle_15

Large and vascular

----------


## Amorphic

That new pic of Ronnie with hair, seems to look like hes in better shape this offseason than last, he's going to push hard for the olympia this year i think.

----------


## kaberle_15

> That new pic of Ronnie with hair, seems to look like hes in better shape this offseason than last, he's going to push hard for the olympia this year i think.


I think Ronnie is done, odds are Jay will win again mayyyyyyyyybe Vic.

----------


## thetank

sayin ronnie is done is just sillyness. he'll break the record!!! 
sweet pics tho carry on posting as many as youve got kickin mayyyyng!!

----------


## S.P.G

> look at those delts what the ****?!?!?!?!!?! looks like a titlewave of muscle is going to knock him over or something. thats nuts. again thanks for the pics


WOW front delt.......... :Tear:

----------


## Freakyboi

> I have a few nice pictures I have saved and I'm going to share them with you


4TH pic ronnie has a fatless butterfly bum estimate his fat percentage?

----------


## jbarkley

Fantasic pics, I'm with you Kab, the guy with one leg is absolutley incredible! Truly inspiring!

Livestrong Kab!

----------


## kaberle_15

Few more of Wolf I think he has potential, Jay is looking good too

----------


## UberSteroids

> If I ever need any inspiration I look at this guy


That's incredible.

This is a one great thread! These guys are amazing!

Wish I was on their level one day, at least close to it, I don't think I can do it. I am 24 already.

----------


## eacman65

freaks of nature

----------


## Pro_built7

> That's incredible.
> 
> This is a one great thread! These guys are amazing!
> 
> Wish I was on their level one day, at least close to it, I don't think I can do it. I am 24 already.


 
HELL YA U CAN !

go for it bro

----------


## gimmewings

wow some of these pics are insane. Not sure if i'd ever want to be as big as some of these guys. but impressive nonetheless.

----------


## BG

> This dude Armin Scholz is pretty massive too


I would be very happy to get to that point, he looks real good but not too much.

----------


## domeyeahaigh

BEST PICTURE EVER!!!!!!!!!

----------


## number twelve

keep em comin!

----------


## Swifto

Colemans back years ago in the offseason is unreal.

----------


## Illusions

Wow if this thread doesn't make you wanna hit the gym I don't know what will.

"Squat - because somewhere out there, a girl is warming up with your max" Thats priceless lol  :Shrug:

----------


## kaberle_15

> I would be very happy to get to that point, he looks real good but not too much.


I agree that's the goal for me too!

I will see if I can dig up some more pics for you guys

----------


## eacman65

never count ronnie out hes one of the all-time greats

----------


## lightwaytbaby

wolf looks great...hes only like 26 or 27...

----------


## kaberle_15

Heres a few fresh ones floating around

----------


## bcaasdirty

NEAT thread!

----------


## pimpdawgin

While we're posting photos, here's a mighty strange photo of Kevin Levrone and Jay Cutler that I stumbled upon. Would anyone care to explain what exactly is going on here?
It is probably just a bad angle or something, but it could have fooled me.

----------


## kaberle_15

> While we're posting photos, here's a mighty strange photo of Kevin Levrone and Jay Cutler that I stumbled upon. Would anyone care to explain what exactly is going on here?
> It is probably just a bad angle or something, but it could have fooled me.


Kevin just wanted to give Jay a lil kiss, the real question is whats up with Jay's left foot?

----------


## BG

> While we're posting photos, here's a mighty strange photo of Kevin Levrone and Jay Cutler that I stumbled upon. Would anyone care to explain what exactly is going on here?
> It is probably just a bad angle or something, but it could have fooled me.


He's putting the pot pipe back in Jays bag.

----------


## 39+1

> ....


I thought that guys back was CGI'd
great picks that makes me imagine the discipline these guys have

----------


## Geeezer

Looks like he going to get ready to give big Jay the old tea bag on the farhead

----------


## kaberle_15

New pro Erik Fankhouser

----------


## thetank

> New pro Erik Fankhouser


i didnt know he went pro..good for him, hes got some sick legs.

----------


## 39+1

Lots of fiber I dont know how old every here is but i remember when gapari walked out wiht the glute striations, its pretty amazing, it looks like someone when over this guy with a razor blade so many cuts

----------


## kaberle_15

> i didnt know he went pro..good for him, hes got some sick legs.


Yup he Won the North America Title and IFBB Pro Card a few weeks ago..

----------


## kaberle_15

New JOJ

----------


## kaberle_15

.......

----------


## eacman65

freaky

----------


## will_work

:7up:

----------


## kaberle_15

2 up-and-comers

ZAC KHAN

----------


## kaberle_15

Evan Centopani

----------


## skank

You have quite a collection of pics. Thanks for sharing your newest pics with us!

----------


## Diamonite

LOL at second post second picture. BEERFEST!

----------


## abombing

Goddam drugs are amazing!

----------


## kaberle_15

I know it's old but damn!

----------


## eacman65

geeze....

----------


## BOUNCER 01

> 2 up-and-comers
> 
> ZAC KHAN


Big zak thats one of our lads...doing well there for himself.

----------


## hugovsilva

> If I ever need any inspiration I look at this guy


He needs some extra work on his left leg... :2jk: 

Now serious...great inspiration.

----------


## auslifta

any others of troy brewer,(first pic post 47) he will be olympian one day, so huge and so young(22)legs of a pro.

----------


## auslifta

lee priest your forearms are truly freaky

----------


## kaberle_15

> any others of troy brewer,(first pic post 47) he will be olympian one day, so huge and so young(22)legs of a pro.


I will look for some more for you, in the mean time check out these calves on "the house"

----------


## kaberle_15

Phil Heath is an animal

----------


## auslifta

indeed

----------


## Thomass

nice pics

----------


## Microbrew

> wow what age was arnold in that pic where hes wearing jeans



Not a real picture

----------


## GGallin

> 2 up-and-comers
> 
> ZAC KHAN


Whats wrong with that dudes face?

----------


## RageControl

Ruhl is a true freak!

----------


## ThisBigBastard

> Some cuties for you too


WOW!!!!!!
Insanely hot!  :Hitit:

----------


## Roidal

> Ruhl is a true freak!


any 2007?

----------


## trainfreak

ow my god.......dennis wolf is a silly man!!!!! sick

----------


## Gears

Those guys are beasts.

----------


## Microbrew

> Lots of fiber I dont know how old every here is but i remember when gapari walked out wiht the glute striations, its pretty amazing, it looks like someone when over this guy with a razor blade so many cuts


I remember, he was ripped to shreds. I know someone that works with him now, when they had the Atlantic City Pro show, his girl that I work with siad he wanted me to go train with some of the pro's at my gym, she didn't know which one's and I haven't had a chance to ask him. I couldnt' go because I was sick.

Micro

----------


## auslifta

^^*****

----------


## auslifta

p u s s y ^^

----------


## Kennedy

Awesome thread! More hot chicks lol squatting

----------


## kaberle_15

Couple Ronnie Coleman pics I like, whenever I stand next to him I can't believe the mass this man has it's like he isn't human.

----------


## kaberle_15

> Awesome thread! More hot chicks lol squatting


I have one or two nice one's but I dont think I can put them up

----------


## kaberle_15

Few more randoms

----------


## reconforce4

this is ridiculous these guys are animals, so much hard work that goes into it

----------


## Kennedy

> I have one or two nice one's but I dont think I can put them up


Send a pm with links  : Hijack:

----------


## Towel

that erik has some huge calves! Unfortunetly he does miss good calve seperation.

----------


## reconforce4

how many years of working out and cycling does it take to get this big?!!!

----------


## kaberle_15

> how many years of working out and cycling does it take to get this big?!!!


You need to be genetically chosen first then train and diet and cycle for many years.

----------


## kaberle_15

New Lee Priest

----------


## BG

Too bad trible tatt's were a fad.

----------


## Merc..

> New pro Erik Fankhouser


His calves are sick .. They are 24 inches ... He is working on bringing up his back and his chest ..

He trains with high reps , and short rest periods...... 



Merc.

----------


## kaberle_15

Frank, Evan and the Wolf

----------


## duramaxedge

coleman is such a monster!

----------


## kaberle_15

There are some pretty inspirational pictures in this thread but today for the first time I saw this video and I was blown away. I dont know if this is a repost or not but I just saw it and this kid is awesome, his drive and determination is outstanding.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ooQKUYQ_WgQ

----------


## Renesis

Damn he took down that other kid like nothing!

----------


## raw12

nice

----------


## raw12

> There are some pretty inspirational pictures in this thread but today for the first time I saw this video and I was blown away. I dont know if this is a repost or not but I just saw it and this kid is awesome, his drive and determination is outstanding.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ooQKUYQ_WgQ


i feel sorry for the dude that lost,his friends,teammates and familty must give him alot shit for it.

----------


## darkseed

I've seen Ronnie Coleman live a few years back in Atlanta....he is one big mu****a!!!

----------


## Chuck_R

> *Too bad trible tatt's were a fad*.


I agree... Chinese will never go out of "fad"....but I say think about the big picture and then get what *you* like, tribal or not. That's what I've done for my 26 tatts

----------


## kaberle_15

Something ideal to strive for..

----------


## Noobie4LIFE

ROnnie is a beast.

Pics from the back standing are insane...LOOK AT THIER BACKS!!!!!!

----------


## Noobie4LIFE

> Something ideal to strive for..



haha "ideal".......

Big arms on such a small body!! My oppisite!

----------


## legobricks

His arms and shoulders are amazing. The rest could use A LOT of work.

----------


## kaberle_15

> His arms and shoulders are amazing. The rest could use A LOT of work.


Thats the point his body could be an ideal goal, he doesn't have a "pro" body in proportion but has those glamour muscles most guys would be happy with, not me.

----------


## op_tom

> New Lee Priest


WOW.They cool pic's thanks bro

----------


## pepperoni

> His arms and shoulders are amazing. The rest could use A LOT of work.


I must be looking at a different picture than you guys then. only other thing u can see are chest and traps, cant see his back or legs.... and i wouldnt say that his chest and traps need A LOT of work. maybe its just me.

----------


## kaberle_15

3rd place Mr. O

----------


## kaberle_15

Underrated David Henry and Troy Alves

----------


## kaberle_15

I can't get over the chest thickness on JOJ

----------


## kaberle_15

Charles Glass did compete in a Mr. O if anyone didn't know

----------


## kaberle_15

I don't understand why so many people are saying Trey needs more upper body thickness!?!

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

great pics man these are awesome

----------


## Renesis

Trey is huge. Hes looking to come on stage at a shredded 275 omg -.-

----------


## kaberle_15

Here's when Jay looked great in 2001

----------


## kaberle_15

Levrone really should have won an Olympia

----------


## kaberle_15

More Phil Heath

----------


## Fordfan01

> I can't get over the chest thickness on JOJ


thats the powerlifting in him

----------


## kaberle_15

Pure Perfection

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

great thread kaberle

----------


## torontodude

> Pure Perfection


Wow!! Perfection indeed.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

all these guys look amazing

----------


## kaberle_15

I'm back in my Arnold phase boy's! He looked perfect!

----------


## thetank

this thread kicks ass. thanks for posting all these man.

----------


## kaberle_15

Check out the back on Stubbs

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

fkinell ronnies back!

----------


## CSAR

I'm a fan of Jay, but jeez he used to look so much better. All that GH made his browline, jaw, and gut grow. He used to have pretty nice abs and obliques, but now they're out of control.

From this pic, you can see how big Jay is compared to Dexter, but I'd rather have Dexter's body than Jay. Dexter looks amazing.

----------


## thetank

> I'm a fan of Jay, but jeez he used to look so much better. All that GH made his browline, jaw, and gut grow. He used to have pretty nice abs and obliques, but now they're out of control.
> 
> From this pic, you can see how big Jay is compared to Dexter, but I'd rather have Dexter's body than Jay. Dexter looks amazing.



i totally agree..proportion in bodybuilding should revolve around its compairison to the waistline IMO. jay might be one of the thickest in the IFBB but to me, dexter blows him out of the water. so does victor martinez. the gut isint penalized enough...and this isint coming from a guy with a tiny waist either so my opinion definately aint partial lol.

----------


## kaberle_15

Check out the pics of Jay from 2001 thats when he looked his best imo

----------


## kaberle_15

Here's a very white Dennis Wolf

----------


## CSAR

> Check out the pics of Jay from 2001 thats when he looked his best imo


He looked pretty good then. I was thinking of his 1st Arnold win - it seemed like after that his abs and obliques just got messy.

----------


## rperkinz22

great thread, joel stubs back is ridiculus

----------


## TatMan

Wolf looks HUGE!

----------


## 39+1

like to look at it but would want to be that big unless im gettin paid for it too hard to fdind clothes.

----------


## kaberle_15

A couple new Wolf shots

----------


## kaberle_15

Big Ron with a box of Canadian money, I bet no one's thinking about robbing him.

----------


## kaberle_15

2 of the most impressive shots I've seen in a while, Ronnie in '99 and Phil Heath

----------


## GGallin

http://i.b5z.net/i/u/230085/i/Branch...o_IFBB_ezr.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1426/...ef7089.jpg?v=0
http://staticblog.hi-pi.com/gisblogM...1189628827.jpg

----------


## GGallin

Branch looking lean
http://images.hugi.is/heilsa/122332.jpg

----------


## will_work

> .....


who's the dude in the first pic? in post 4#

----------


## Timm1704

> Pure Perfection


that last pic of arnie is photoshopped

Just felt the need to mention that

----------


## kaberle_15

New Wolf pics!

BTW Lee Priest is back in the IFBB!

----------


## GGallin



----------


## GGallin



----------


## VeraDeMilo

Great Thread. I have a few saved on my work computer that I'll contribute...

----------


## VeraDeMilo

symmetry....

----------


## VeraDeMilo

shredded....

----------


## VeraDeMilo

mass....

----------


## VeraDeMilo

.....

----------


## VeraDeMilo

inspirational.... (well, for me anyway)

----------


## VeraDeMilo

one more Inspirational. This is Surge Nubret at 65 years old....

----------


## smokeyd

65!!! thats insane!

----------


## GGallin

> inspirational.... (well, for me anyway)


Whos the guy in the second pic?

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

> inspirational.... (well, for me anyway)


The third of anthony presciano was the picture that helped me stay motivated when i first started lifting.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> Whos the guy in the second pic?


I don't know but I'd love to find out. I got it from a picture section from another forum a few years back.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> The third of anthony presciano was the picture that helped me stay motivated when i first started lifting.


Is that who it is? I had seen it in a magazine like Flex or Md about 2 years ago. I think it was an ad for BSN or something like that. Spent a lot of time searching the internet for that picture. I dunno why but it gave me a lot of motivation too. Guy looked awesome and results seemed somewhat attainable compared to a lot of those pics in magazines. I had it ripped out and taped by my mirror for a while

----------


## Timm1704

that guy is pablov jablonicky (spelling?). I always liked his physique, but dont think he ever did that great in the pros.

----------


## GGallin

He looks like superfly jimmy snuka right in the above pics

----------


## J431S

wow this guys are monsters!!

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> BEST PICTURE EVER!!!!!!!!!




I hope your joking...

----------


## Voland

> inspirational.... (well, for me anyway)


who is the dude at the right of Arnie? The Everlast guy.

----------


## C-heavyweight

i enjoyed seeing all of the physiques and changes of each from photo to photo.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> who is the dude at the right of Arnie? The Everlast guy.


I think Timm1704 and GGallin answered that one already. They said its pablov jablonicky. He looks insane in the everlast pic. especially for his age

----------


## kaberle_15

All hail to the king  :2worship:

----------


## rhino1

> Big Ron with a box of Canadian money, I bet no one's thinking about robbing him.


I'd rob him...i bet he's slow as fvck...but i may add....i'd hate for him to actually catch me...

----------


## trainhrdrthnu

awesome pics.

----------


## garythompson

arnold in jeans???

----------


## kaberle_15

A few new Vic Martinez pics, he looks very impressive

----------


## thai-lan

sorry if those repost

----------


## F4iGuy

Dorian's back is insane

----------


## PIGPEN8181

What about Zach Khan?

----------


## PIGPEN8181



----------


## Lightsout2184

> I've just been collecting a bunch for a while and I thought the pictures of pro's section needed more pictures! Everyone is welcome to add.


agreed its always you tubes. apreciate the effort

----------


## Tbear1986

these are some of my fav's shawn ray cut like a mut, and arnold, yay he's our govenator. lol

----------


## Tbear1986

dexter paying respect years ago, arnold arms are still amazing even today, shawn ray was defined like nun other back then,

----------


## bma33

These guys are all natural? Steroids are bad and they would never use them. They treat their bodies like temples only use multi vitamins and/or whatever suppliment they are pimping this month. They just eat well and sleep well, all genetics  :Smilie: .... Oh time for a shot lol

----------


## feeldapump89

Great collection

----------


## Elie JAMES

Nice Images

----------


## Misery13

thank you for the pics...

----------


## Misery13

> ....


whos the guy in the last pic with mad vascularity in his back...

----------


## thai-lan

keep it natural :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## c-Z

Amazing how different arnold is now.... LMAO still got a nice bi though.

----------


## thai-lan

i love his tshirt tho " KEEP IT NATURAL "

----------


## Ashop

> I have a few nice pictures I have saved and I'm going to share them with you


Good photos. FLEX looks sick in that pic. My favorite bodybuilder,,,incredible shape and size.

----------


## c-Z

> i love his tshirt tho " KEEP IT NATURAL "


LMAO yeah go figure...... :7up:

----------


## Tarheel

Nice collection of pictures. Gunter was a beast at one time! Ronnie is no doubt a freak of nature, wow!

----------


## ADO

hes a cool guy!

----------


## Indian Muscle

Great Thread, Thankyou all for posting!

----------


## bjpennnn

i should not look at these they make me want to be a freak ha.

----------


## kaberle_15

> whos the guy in the last pic with mad vascularity in his back...


Probably Silvio Samuel, I have trained with him at Gold's once and it was right before the Olympia he had crazy vascularity all over

----------


## kaberle_15

> i should not look at these they make me want to be a freak ha.


That is the point my friend

----------


## kaberle_15

New Jay pics, December 2009

----------


## the big 1

> New Jay pics, December 2009


Jays lost alot of mass. but he looks so much better for it.

----------


## Tyson8583

Nice thread, The guy that motivates me the most is David Henry

There just something about a guy that is 5'5" and 203-225. 

I'm the same exact height but I don't weigh 200+ pounds, lol

----------


## kaberle_15

What amazes me the most about David Henry is how thick he is when you see him up close, and he is a really nice guy to talk to.

----------


## kaberle_15

> Jays lost alot of mass. but he looks so much better for it.


Trust me, he hasn't lost anything, he was as big as when I saw him at the O

----------


## GGallin

> What amazes me the most about David Henry is how thick he is when you see him up close, and he is a really nice guy to talk to.


What amazes me is his face looks like a burn victim for some reason. But deisel!

----------


## Art Vandelay

> I like the backstage pic and Wolf is looking great


Jesus, Wolfs front delts are craaaaazy

----------


## kaberle_15

2 of my favorites

----------


## ranging1

> 2 of my favorites


agree i personaly think kevin was amazing when he was at his peak

----------


## Friend

No prizes for guessing who this is

----------


## wharton

> No prizes for guessing who this is


Hulk smash!  :Wink:

----------


## kaberle_15

> No prizes for guessing who this is


Thats me!

no, its RUHL

----------


## Friend

HOW?

----------


## ranging1

> HOW?


muscletech cell tech and nitro tech stack

----------


## Friend

Dorian

----------


## bigdaddyets

Really cool pics!

----------


## SlimJoe

Nice

----------

